# Modern Arnis video clips at Dan Anderson site



## Dan Anderson (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi All,

I've just learned how to upload video clips onto my website.  Here are the first five.  http://danandersonkarate.com/fast_track/fast_track.html
Enjoy!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## The MMA kid! (Sep 7, 2006)

cool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2006)

I have to say Dan that I enjoyed your videos!  Keep on working my friend.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice Snake on video number two with the control of the cane in his face.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome vids, Mr Anderson!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks.  I'm up to nine clips so far.  Should have two more pretty soon.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

